
Clinical Trials without barriers - HUNAGHUANGHF
Clinical trials are essential for a drug to get approved by US Food and Drug Administration. One big obstacle for clinical trials is to enroll the right category of patients in a timely fashion. For some rare diseases, it is challenging to find enough patients for the clinical trials in a short period time in the US, while large population of patients outside the US look for clinical trials as their last resort of treatment, but they don’t have a channel to access the most current clinical trial information due to the protocol complexity and language barrier. We aim to find a solution to connect the patients both inside and outside the US to the clinical trials. We’ll digest the vast clinical trial documents and generate a user-friendly web interface that the patients can easily find clinical trials that match their diseases conditions. Patients then can further contact the doctors or hospitals to inquiry more details about the trials. We’ll also provide service for patients to communicate with doctors and go through legal documents for patient registration. We believe that we’ll help to break down the barriers between clinical trials and the patients, particularly the patients outside the US.
Our team consist of an accomplished medical scientist, two software engineers with expertise in backend and frontend.
======
mtmail
You probably want to add 'Apply HN' to the title to get attention, example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11452884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11452884)

